# Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Want to wish all of our members a very Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy New Year!​


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

same to you Heather, Geri and Kara. Thanks for another year of being the best moderators in dogdome. :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> same to you Heather, Geri and Kara. Thanks for another year of being the best moderators in dogdome. :whoo:


I agree!!!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everybody, human and furbaby  And thank you to all of the members here as your participation, awesome photos and guidance have helped me more than you will know (I primarily lurk).

Noel, Peace on Earth, Ho ho ho :grouphug:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and a happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you, Heather, I love your Christmas card reminding anyone who may not realize that dogs are forever, not for just a day. Merry Christmas to you. You do a great job for the forum.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas Heather!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas and may all your doggies get what they want most; lots of special attention!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all. Jesus is the reason for the season.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Heather,
Thanks for the well wishes, but THANK YOU also for helping to keep such an important resource and support avenue for everyone here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to Heather and everyone else too!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

A very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a joyous NEW YEAR TO ALL......the BELLA SISTERS want to say thanks for helping our human mom pick u's as her fur babies and helping her out soooooo much with taking good care of u's.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Merry Christmas to all*


----------

